# Rest Haven 2011



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Next tournament is Rest Haven: June 5th from 6:30am-1:30am. 

Tournament recap....just under 11 lbs took first. 
Fish were hitting well. 
Water temp. was 70 at tournament end.
Weeds looked good and provided good fishing.
Please meet at Pond 8 30 minutes prior to tournament.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

winner come from pond 8 or pond 10?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Came from pond 8


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can you fill me in?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

melo what are your questions? Thanks!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

resthaven june 5th? what happened to mogadore?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We decided not to make the long drive if there isnt going to be a descent amount of teams there. The tournament is on a sunday....does your other series have a tournament that day as well? We talked on the last tourny on sunday and it seemed like we always had a better turnout at resthaven and now that we switched it to other bodies of water this series has went wayyy down hill....we used to average 10-14 teams a tourny....now we avg 4-6 a tourny. not good! Lol!


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

mark my cousin josh and i might make it to the next tourney if its not too full. im just getting tired of jarret tellin me how great he is at fishin. guess well have to try to deflate his head a bit. hahaha.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Lyle you and Josh should come out so at least me and jarrett have some what of a challenge these wins are just coming to easy lol.......Oh ya Mark, I was out at pond 8 the day after the tourny and they put out no wake signs due to you going 50 with your electric motor hahaha


----------



## Joe Pack (Dec 20, 2010)

My buddy and I are tired of driving all over the state. Any room in your circuit for a team of 2 arthritic, feeble old men who still feel the "urge"??:Banane40:


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ahaha Joe, your definitley welcomed to join in our series, next time you need to come into work I will get you all the information you need. And yes lyle you and josh need to finish out the year fishing the tourny's...this stuff is just coming far too easy lol! 6:30-1:30 p.m on our next tourny....see you ladies there.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh and btw all wknd and for the most part next week 0 rain and nice and sunny....i think the fishing will be definitely awesome and some good bags should be weighed in! I cant wait for this next tournament!!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

How many boats you expecting and what will your cut off be?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Im guessing there will be 8-10 boats and there is no cut off your more than welcome to come and fish.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

If I get a battery next week we'll be there.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Well, I'm gonna need more than a battery. Hit a piece of lumber with the boat trailer coming home today. Must have caught it behind the wheel or something because it tore the right side wheel completely off. Waiting on the insurance company to contact me Tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

The cottonwood could be the only thing stopping us at this tournament. The fishing should be really good. Man is that stuff annoying.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i was out there today and it is bad already. only gonna get worse. this would be a good one to change to wellington


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like there should be a good turnout with around 10 boats this tournament! Can't Wait!! Looks like some rain up until 8 p.m'sh saturday evening....may have to cancel the tourny....haha im kidding....looks like beautiful weather though for tournament time mid 70's and low wind....PERFECT!! 15lb bag better be weighed in this time girls.....! See you in the A.M


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

don't count on a 15 lb. bag


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

15lb bag..hmmm...lofty goals my friend...just work on catching yer 5!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i've been out there all week i just don't see 15lbs coming from there. not sure if i even see 5 coming from pond 8  i saw a lot of people with them in coolers, stringers and livewells going home with them.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm going to put my foot in my mouth and say 15lbs wins the tournament tomorrow.....Its gunna be on like donkey kong....team rippin lips bringin the heat this wknd....trolling barney colored spoons on divers 75 back.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

lots of cottonwood scum ur gonna be ready to quit by 9 am i see it now. i think 1.5 lbs will take first place see u guys there.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

tubey tubey tuuuuuu... u got it all wrong brotha...u mean u and josh will be weighing in 1.5lbs while me and adam bring in 15lbs sonnnnn


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

fool not really sure what ur gig is other than captain negativity pants. ur kind of annoying granite this was the first tourney for me this year but u always run ur suck and the last 2 yrs u never even fished. from what ive heard u dont fish this yr either so tell me exactly what u got goin on man. the main reason i say these things is ive seen a good series ruined. used to get 6-12 boats consistently now today 3 horrible.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

p.m. sent to you tube


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya the turnout on boaters this year is terrible....I honestly cant believe it...

On another note.....Jarrett and Adam win another tourny and Big bass....Team Rippin Lips doin it again....Mark can you post up points standings?


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

point taken...thanks


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Rest Haven June 19th 6am-Noon...Pond 8 ramp.


----------



## Joe Pack (Dec 20, 2010)

What are start and end times for the June 19 (Father's Day) tournament? Want to fish, but want to attend some FD activities also.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

time is 6:30 AM- 12:30 PM


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

The official time is 6am-12pm actually.....it's stated in the post right before your...what time is the June 19th tournament....just saying...


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

been over there on my lunch break recently and the c wood is still bad. i have seen alot of nice fish roaming the edges though unfortunately i ve had my stupid fly rod in my hands. just out of boredom and a change of pace i know if i had a jig or tube or something it would of been game on. have caught a few on the fly though just nothing of size. good luck all.


----------



## Joe Pack (Dec 20, 2010)

Guess I should read previous posts before asking a question...June 19, 6-noon. got it.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

It's cool...just thought it was kinda funny because it was the post right above yours. Went the other day and the fishing was very very good.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like I will be making this tourny....i thought this whole time it was on a saturday so i figured i was going to miss it since it was during work...buttttt since its a sunday team rippin lips are in full effect. Can we get win number 4???? hahaha

Being for real though lol...looks like we should have a really good turnout this tourny and sounds like the fishing is on....hopefully some big bags are weighed in! Cant wait!!:B:B:B:B:B:B:T:T:T:T


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Speaking with a few other Angler's and it looks like there will be multiple teams missing this tourny so it will be cancelled. The following tournament I believe is the championship so it is on as normal. If anyone has any questions please let me or Mark know. Thanks!


----------



## Bass Wizard (Jan 16, 2011)

Just wondering where and when the championship tournament is, and if any one can fish it?


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Teams must fish 4 tournaments to qualify for the championship.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We are hosting an open tournament July 12th at Resthaven from 4-10p.m. Should be a great tournament and awesome topwater bite! All standard odnr rules apply.

$50 per boat "$25 per person" and $10 for big bass 'optional'

Hope to have a great turnout and see some big fish weighed in!!

We are welcoming any club or non club members! Get out and fish!!


----------



## Bass Wizard (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW that sounds like fun!!! I will see you there!! If i am fishing by myself will it cost me $50.00? $25.00 OR $75.00? i don't quite understand. if it is only $25.00 do i still win the whole pot, Or what am i missing?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My post states that it is $50 per boat....two man teams.. which would be $25 per person....if your fishing by yourself then it would be like stated....$50 per boat. So yes if you fish by yourself bass wizard you would pay $50 and then if you want in on big bass its $10. If not then you do not pay the additional $10. Hope to see you there finally.


----------



## Bass Wizard (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for clearing that up for me scum frog. i guess i missed the part where it said it was a 2 - man team tournament. MY BAD!!!!! If you have any more changes, please post them by noon as i have a very long drive. Can't wait. NEVER GIVE UP!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

There will not be any changes, the tourny will go on as posted. Weather looks like it will be cooperative and everything will go as planned. See you there.


----------

